# Taxes



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

I am looking for some help on locating a tax person in Bay of Plenty area or possibly Tauranga area to do our US taxes and then NZ if we need it. We got here August of last year and heard that you must file if part year resident. Thanks


----------



## Kristina Andersen (Feb 28, 2013)

_[deleted]_ might be what you are looking for.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Kristina Andersen said:


> _[deleted]_ might be what you are looking for.


Sorry Kristina, but according to Forum rules you cannot advertise a company that you have an interest in. See http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry didn't mean to cause any issues with my question. Was able to get some info on my own.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

jsharbuck said:


> Sorry didn't mean to cause any issues with my question. Was able to get some info on my own.


Hey not a problem. And I think Kristina meant well. It would have been OK as a recommendation from someone else as well - it's just that we don't allow self-advertising, or you can imagine the amount of spam-type stuff we'd get (PS Kristina's definitely wasn't spam!)


----------

